# Hosting with UKhost4U



## chaupt (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi,

I am about to approach my local trading standards office about UKHost4U, as I have a number of complaints about them. 

If anyone has had any dealings with them I would appreciate any help you feel you are able to give in building a case against them.

Thanks
Craig Haupt


----------



## Conor McL (Feb 18, 2005)

What problems did you have with them?


Conor


----------



## Bobrocks (Nov 7, 2004)

They run a site I created. 

A couple of users(both firefox, different isp's) get 404 errors all the time, cant explain it, they are logged in the error log too. The others dont seem to be affected

Other than that they seem to be ok. I've had better hosts but they were cheap.

I'd like to know what they have done wrong so I can be aware of it, if you dont mind telling.


----------



## Bobrocks (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok, im slowly getting round to joining you here.

I've just had one of my forum sites, well im assuming, replaced with a backup. 48 hours of posts threads and everything gone, it's like going back in time.

Not entirely impressed.


----------



## davygravy (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Craig,

Did you do anything about this company, as I've had the worse hosting experience in 10 years with this outfit!

In a little under 2 months, they have proved to be incredibly unreliable.

Their support is on another planet, they have lied and been rude, one of their support chaps, Paul Kirk even told me that even though I couldn't log into my control panel for 2 days, if I didn't stop replying to the ticket he kept trying to close, he would delete it!!!! :deveous: 

Oh and I still can't access it after 4 days... nice :laugh: 

...and the final straw, if you pay for 12 months up front, you lose the whole lot if you cancel after 24 hours... :4-thatsba 

Good luck to anyone that takes a chance with these guys :grin: 




chaupt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to approach my local trading standards office about UKHost4U, as I have a number of complaints about them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

davygravy said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Did you do anything about this company, as I've had the worse hosting experience in 10 years with this outfit!
> 
> ...


Wow! Talk about completely unprofessional! If I treated my customers like that, they'd all leave me right away. One thing you can do is do a Google search on their name and see what comes up. The 3rd link returned is a review site and has both good as well as bad reviews. I also noticed that they have a support forums set up. Do you look at them? Do they delete threads/posts that complain about the service? If so, I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## davygravy (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a quick update...

I've just managed to login to my control panel after 8 days of it being down...!

I have since read a few posts questioning where they are hosting (some say US, even though they say UK), as I wanted a UK host, to help with UK search engine rankings and decided to ask them directly... and guess what... they deleted the ticket... twice... and then deleted the ticket when I asked them why they were deleting tickets... hmmm...


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I'll let you decide on whether or not you'll stay with them. Though I wonder what they have to hide if they're doing that.

Their ukhost4u.com domain is hosted in Amsterdam. I don't know if they have any other servers, but if you'd like, PM me your domain name and I'll see if it's located somewhere else.


----------



## ChrisG_UK (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,
I had a terrible experience with these guys earlier this year. I had two sites with them. They sent me a renewal email for one of the sites that I no longer wanted, so I emailed back to say that but they said I had to fill in a paper form and return it to them, which I promptly did, but it didn't arrive in time (missed by a day or two) so they charged my credit card anyway even though they had already acknowledged my email requesting non-renewal.

Anyway, I tried to negotiate with the tech support guy but their policy is absolutely no refunds whatsoever under any circumstances. So I suggested they cancel the renewal and credit the balance to my second site that I wanted to keep. But the guy either couldn't understand the concept or was just being obstinate but he flatly refused to discuss it. In the end he said something like "why should I help you if you can't even follow simple instructions". I wish I'd kept that email, it was a classic.

In the end I told the credit card company that I disputed payment and they pulled the money back for me. Apparently companies would then normally negotiate. But not ukhost4u - they just completely deleted my other site with no warning or communication whatsoever, even though it still had many months paid up. I could have sued them for that but by this time I was just glad to see the back of them.

They now have my domain names registered in their name. I paid for them for one year but they are now registered to ukhost4u for a second year. I suppose they are hoping I will pay their transfer fee to get them back but luckily it doesn't affect me that much and I am using a different domain now. I'll get my previous domains back after they expire.

Words alone cannot describe how unhelpful these guys are. The stupid thing is if they had been civilised and helpful they could have kept my second site. Now I tell my customers to avoid them like the plague!

You've been warned!


----------



## rugbywilld (May 21, 2006)

*Customer Service Rudeness a Theme Here!*

I tried to sign up for this site, but was very disappointed with their initial service. Firstly, their site advertises one price, and then you find extras. It was only when I got through the order system to the final page that I found the first mention of an extra cost for Windows hosting (obviously hoping you'll just accept it, as I did). Then you get to the payment on Paypal, and that is the first mention of VAT(except int he small print of T&C). So the advertised cost of £40 became over £58!

I would have let this lie, but when I emailed sales to explain why I did not wish to continue with my order(in a reasonable manner), I received a very sarcastic and patronising response. THis left me with quite a sour taste, a point which others who I showed the email to agreed with. Therefore, rather than letting it lie I am lead to comment on this on review sites like this. Not impressed!


----------



## freshfire (Jun 9, 2007)

DO NOT USE THIS COMPANY AS YOUR HOST PROVIDER.

their service is *very* unreliable. only this morning our sites have been down 3 times and i cant get through to their support department on the phone, nor will they reply to my support email.

my advice, pay a bit more and get some professional service.


----------



## AndrewP7 (Dec 23, 2007)

Is anyone currently having email problems with ukhost4u.
Whenever I try to access any mailbox on my domain from Horde Webmail, I get:

A fatal error has occured

Could not connect to database for SQL SessionHandler
Details have been logged for the administrator


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This sounds like it could be a mySQL problem.


----------



## Steve007 (Jul 26, 2010)

We have been with UKHost4U for about two yers now; what a BIG mistake in terms of time and money that was!

They lost our DB with 5 years of data, emails always going down, site offline for hours on end. When you ask for some explanation you never receive any?

They NEVER backup servers in case of emergancies. For the purpose of punctiating my next statement; they don't give a flying **** what you think!!

When you call these cowboys, their telephone is always playing up and take ages to answer; if I did'nt know any better I suspect that they keep you hanging on so they can collect money from the 0844 number they use!

What's more, even though thy know they screw up they NEVER apologies and make you feel YOUR the problem.

If you try to move to another service they charge you £10UK?!

As programmers, web administrators and web designers ourselves they simply dismiss your views?

When you are able to eventually speak to these incompetent idiots who clearly do not have gaps in their ignorance, they simply patronise you.

My advice to anyone reading this is simple - *DO NOT USE THEM*!!


----------



## smith_1980 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would have expected you as either a programmer, web administrators or web designer to have backed your data up at regular intervals.

Surely anyone with computer knowledge knows how important it is to backup and backup that backup?


----------

